

A Call for Better Vulnerability Response - mariuz
http://blog.erratasec.com/2015/01/a-call-for-better-vulnerability-response.html#.VLUqW81boXc

======
wglb
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8874047](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8874047).

